# Hello From Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

Testing, testing, testing .....

Is there anybody out there??


Just wanted to say a big HELLO to you all and even a BIGGER thanks to everyone that assisted with the naming of Sir Vapes and the logo. Much appreciated 

Our aim is to bring you a range of authentic mods, e-pipes, juices and accessories. We are starting up small but can assure that our range will increase over time, offering everyone a variety of awesome items to choose from. Sir Vapes website is under construction and we will give you a heads up as soon as its live.

Sir Vapes will be run by Hugo Ross (thats me ), who like most of you has a passion for everything vaping and a rather serious addiction problem with it my wife says. If you guys have any questions for me, please fire away??

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

All the best!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightfearz

What type of juices can we expect? (I mean makes of juices): will you import or make your own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Awesome stuff Hugo - best of luck in your new venture. 
One of the best parts of this whole journey is that you get to test, taste and play with a whole bunch of new and shiny stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

How exciting!!! Well done and best of luck on your new venture @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Wishing you all the best on this journey, Hugo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Hi @Nightfearz we are busy talking to an overseas supplier and will let you know once we have sample tested their juices. They are well known though but I have to confirm the quality myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Sir Vape said:


> Testing, testing, testing .....
> 
> Is there anybody out there??
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say a big HELLO to you all and even a BIGGER thanks to everyone that assisted with the naming of Sir Vapes and the logo. Much appreciated
> 
> Our aim is to bring you a range of authentic mods, e-pipes, juices and accessories. We are starting up small but can assure that our range will increase over time, offering everyone a variety of awesome items to choose from. Sir Vapes website is under construction and we will give you a heads up as soon as its live.
> 
> Sir Vapes will be run by Hugo Ross (thats me ), who like most of you has a passion for everything vaping and a rather serious addiction problem with it my wife says. If you guys have any questions for me, please fire away??


 

awesome sir vape. may your business grow from strength to strength. waiting to see what your stock list looks like so i can show some support

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Congrats and wishing you all the best in your new venture!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Wishing you all the best @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

Good luck @Sir Vape ... congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x

All the best, It's good to see that we are getting some vape shops in durbs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Best of luck.

Been eyein a pipe for a while but the wife said she going to take that pipe and stick it up where the sun dont shine.

You dont maybe have really small pipes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paulie

congrats and goodluck on your new business venture @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Authentic mods ? Do tell more kind Sir ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Noddy

Congrats and all the best @Sir Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007

All the best! Where about in Durban are you based?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Bonez007 said:


> All the best! Where about in Durban are you based?


Glenwood

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

congrats all the best Hugo - You the boss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

@shabbar You must understand how many times I hear that "No way like Hugo Boss" lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Morne

@Sir Vape Congrats.... all the best!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4

Well done and congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba

Good luck @Sir Vape !!! Sounds like you have a lot of potential Durban customers already egging you on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Cant wait to see what you guy will bring here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Best regards from me in your new business.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

Congrats and all the best @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

All the best Sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

